# Packege unter Eclipse und jBuilder



## Schwarzeradler1903 (15. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

da hab ich mal wieder eine Frage. Ich programmiere immer unterschiedliche Applets und jeder meiner Applets sollen einen und den selben Canvas haben, auf dem einiges gezeichnet ist (ich habe eine Klasse angelegt, welche von Canvas abgeleitet ist und diese Klasse entsprechend implementiert). Nun tue ich folgendes: Bei jeder Programmierung von neuen Applets koppiere ich mir die Quellcode von dieser von mir gemachte Canvas-Klasse und füge es in meinem neuen Applet ein. Aber dies muss ich für jedes mal machen. 
Geht das nicht leichter? Ich weiss, dass man ein package erstellen kann und zu jedem Applet eine entsprechende import-Anweisung zufügen kann und ich weiss auch wie man packages erstellt (das ist ja eine einzige Anweisung) , Nun habe ich aber folgende Fragen:

1-) Wo muss ich denn genau diese package speichern?
2-) Muss ich diese von mir gemachte Canvas-Klasse komplieren, nach dem ich ihm ganz vorne eine package ... anweisung zugefügt habe?  Nun diese Klasse hat aber gar keine main Methode, dann gibt es Fehler beim komplieren, was muss ich denn genau machen?
3-) Ich benutze Eclipse und jBuilder, wie geht das ganz unter diesen IDEs?

Vielen Dank

Taha


----------



## bronks (22. Aug 2006)

Zu 1. Klick im JBuilder auf die JPX mit der rechte Maustaste und dann New->Package. Tip den Paketnamen ein und dann ok. Danach wirst Du Dein Paket gleich sehen. Darauf klickst Du dann wieder mit der rechten Maustaste. Dann New->Class ... ... Danach sollte sich alles für Dich erschließen. Evtl. kennst Du dieses hilfreiche OnlineBuch nocht nicht, welches Dir m.E. helfen könnte: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/

Zu 2. Wenn Du mit 1. fertig bist und die wichtigsten Punkte zur Paketierung aus dem o.g Onlinebuch gelesen hast, dann ist das ein Selbstgänger.

Zu 3. Sobald Du Dir den Sinn, Zweck und die Funktionsweise der Paketierung erschlossen hast wirst Du herausstellen, daß es überall und immer gleich funktioniert.


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (22. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Informationen, das alles kann ich auch schon machen (habe ich auch alles probiert, java Insel gelesen und auch andere Bücher gelesen). Nun das Problem ist folgendes:

Ich mach ein ganz neues Projekt und mache eine java-Klasse abgeleitet vom Frame und in diesem Frame möchte ich jetzt mein eingenes JPanel draufladen, was ich z.B wie deine Anweisungen als Package gespeichert habe. Nun imortiere ich diese Packe mit ganz normales import Anweisung. Nanu , die import Anweisung wird gar nicht erkannt (ein rotes Linie darunter) , was ist denn mit meinem Package geworden? Ist er etwa nicht mehr da???

Lg

Taha


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2006)

Unter Eclipse  kennen sich Projekte standartmäßig nicht.
Wenn ein Projekt ein anderes verwenden will muss es in den Build-Path aufgenommen werden (rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Properties).
In einer IDE macht man die Imports nicht mehr selbst  :lol: 
Eclipse: Strg+Shift+O, oder einfach immer die Autocompletion benutzen, dann wird automatisch importiert.


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (22. Aug 2006)

...Hmm 

danke, probiere ich mal.


----------

